

180,000 Americans killed by other Americans since 9/11 vs only 33 by Muslims - skbohra123
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/02/american-muslim-terrorism/?cid=co5626214

======
bryanlarsen
I predict a sharp rise in Muslim "terrorism" in the United States in the next
few decades. It won't be real terrorism, just gang violence called terrorism
by the authorities so that they can pull out their big guns.

As far as I'm aware, gangs in America are typically formed of from communities
that are socially cohesive, discriminated against by their neighbors, who live
in times & areas where opportunities are limited. I believe that all three of
these conditions apply to Muslim immigrants.

------
ygra
The problem is that none of this is new and our tendency to rank rare risks
that make for good stories above common risks that kill so many more is known.
Alas, not by the right people (and the general population which probably
wouldn't allow a politician to remain in office for long if they dared to
drastically reduce inefficient spending of money, such as for DHS or TSA).

I think Bruce Schneier has long since ceased to even comment anymore because
he made the point way too often by now.

------
anigbrowl
Title is less clear than original article, and I'm not sure it's relevant to
HN, interesting though it is.

------
indy
Perhaps the HN title should replace 'Muslims' with 'Muslim Terrorism'?

------
DeepDuh
Wait, so Muslims and Americans are mutually exclusive?

------
cdi
Let's invade America!!!

